# Breeders to avoid



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

I was just reading my email from the US Humane Society with their list of the 100 worst dog breeders (and I use that term loosely, as these are puppy mills, not reputable breeders), and noticed a couple that specialize in GSDs. Since people often post here asking how to find a reputable breeder, or asking about people’s experiences with particular breeders, I thought some of those prospective buyers might like to know of breeders to avoid. (Plus, the cruelty these people inflict is so infuriating; they deserve to be called out.)

I don’t know if posting the names of these kennels is allowed here (I suppose someone will tell me if it isn’t), but these are people with multiple and repeat violations of humane laws, as reported by USDA inspectors, not just me complaining about a breeder I didn’t like. 

Most of the kennels raise many breeds of dog, so I just highlighted a couple that specifically mentioned GSDs. 

Also, this is by no means a comprehensive list of abusive breeders. Most puppy mills operate under the radar and are never inspected. These are just the ones known by the HSUS. Always do your research and only buy from breeders that show you health records and let you see where the pups are born and raised. (Rescue is, of course, different, as they can’t show you that. There are apparently some bogus rescue groups out there too, though, so I would still only adopt from an organization that lets me see their facility or foster home.)

Here’s what I copied. The complete list, if you are interested, is available at the humanesociety.org website:


***List removed by ADMIN.****


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

and yet some of these people are constantly recommended here. People switch their dog's ownerships to a relative and continue on with no repercussions usually - and certainly show no remorse!


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

Didn't even know there was a ************* here in MD. And apparently they claim that they sold Presidential candidate Joe Biden his GSD.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Couldnt find the link on their site for the list.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Heartandsoul said:


> Couldnt find the link on their site for the list.


https://www.humanesociety.org/sites/default/files/docs/2019-Horrible-Hundred.pdf


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Why are people linking to an organization that considers ALL breeders puppy mills and wants to eliminate animals from our lives? Cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually I thought the thread may have crossed forum rules when I first saw it. But curiosity got me and I was interested to see it.

Thank you onyx'girl.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Heartbreaking how many animals have to suffer so that people can make a profit!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lhczth said:


> Why are people linking to an organization that considers ALL breeders puppy mills and wants to eliminate animals from our lives? Cutting off your nose to spite your face.



Exactly this!!! Don't promote the HSUS or PETA.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

tc68 said:


> Didn't even know there was a ************* here in MD. And apparently they claim that they sold Presidential candidate Joe Biden his GSD.



They did. Many years ago. That's not a secret.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Why are people linking to an organization that considers ALL breeders puppy mills and wants to eliminate animals from our lives? Cutting off your nose to spite your face.


Linking it isn't promoting it. The very first thing that pops up on that site is a plea for money. It is throughout the website, soliciting funds. I think most of us know this organization isn't one to support.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

The HSUS and PETA are very different organizations. HSUS promotes rescue and fights puppy mills and other animal cruelty. They are not anti responsible breeders. Their literature has tips about how to find a responsible breeder. I support organizations that fight animal cruelty because I love animals. The dogs in the kennels on the list I linked (now removed, but you can find it on the Humane Society website. The article was called “the horrible hundred,” so it’s probably under that.) were found severely underweight, with bite wounds (untreated), with no food or water, with eyes crusted over so they can’t see, standing in a tiny cage in their own feces and urine for their whole lives, or just dead. And they are still in business, selling these puppies. These are not places any reasonable person would support. This is not about discouraging responsible breeding and dog ownership; it is about holding people responsible for the way they breed and raise their dogs. Some of these people have very slick websites (I looked), and you would never know the horror show that the breeding dogs and their puppies live in. So, people looking to buy a dog should know to avoid these places. It seems that the only way to shut down the puppy mills is to stop shopping there, as the law rarely shuts them down. 
That’s why I posted it, and I proudly support the HSUS and ASPCA. I got my GSD at the local SPCA. They are great.


----------



## HollandNicholson (May 6, 2019)

Actually if you go to charity navigator the HSUS has a 2 star rating. 52 cents of every dollar donated goes towards them raising more money. I remember reading somewhere that if you want to put your money to good use you should donate to your local shelters. I think this list is created by state inspectors not the humane society I am not sure


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

You can’t always just go by what percentage of money raised goes back in not fundraising. If an organization only puts 10% of funds raised towards fundraising and salaries, and then raises $100 to feed starving children, they have $90 to feed those children. If another organization spends 50% of their funds to feed starving children, with the other 50% going towards CEO salaries and television ads, etc, but is able to raise $100,000, well, you can see who can feed more children. Good CEOs who are good at raising money demand high salaries, or they will go work elsewhere. And, effective fundraising on a large scale is expensive. 
Anyway, I’ve digressed from the original topic of avoiding unscrupulous breeders, but I just wanted to point that out. I also want to know my money is actually helping the people (or animals) I want it to help, and am suspicious when I see these huge salaries at supposed nonprofits, but then I did some fundraising for nonprofits and learned more about how it works. It impossible to thoroughly check out all the places asking for money that look like good causes, though, so I often use charity navigator or charity watch, too.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Hsus needs to be good at fundraising in order to pay up for the racketeering case they lost.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Many of these breeders have also been banned from owning, registering or breeding by the AKC - yet just find a way around it. 20 years ago I bought a dog from a woman - her father was listed as the breeder. I found out afterwards that she was permanently suspended from the AKC. She had a terrible reputation, and in subsequent years was cited and charged repeatedly for abuse - for dogs, for horses....dead horses lying in a field...she continued to operate, she continued to stand stallions owned by a famous county singer whose family was related or close friends when the singer was a child - she had a gorgeous new arena and barn - but still continued to be cited and suspended.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That site listed, 100 worst breeders was listed on this forum before. This list was not made up by the aspca. I don’t see nothing wrong seeing kennels that did not pass their USDA inspection as the reasons are sighted which buyers can decide for themselves what they want to do. All small business or large have to follow rules and guidelines, why should anyone be exempt. Many kennels have been give multiple warnings and time to get their kennels in order. The kennels ignored these warnings only to be failed. I think it says a lot and is good to know. 

When does a breeder turn into a puppy mill you think it would be obvious but they don’t have to a huge scale operation either. It’s the conditions the animals are kept in , the mindset of the people who produce these animals not just what kind of puppies they produce. Anyone can loose their way.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Jenny, I think the information on the list comes from USDA inspection reports, but the HSUS picks out the inspections they consider the worst and make up the list. At least, that’s my understanding. That’s why, in some cases, the kennels aren’t listed; because the USDA changed its rules a couple of years ago and no longer is required to list the names of kennels or owners because of privacy concerns. They do sometimes list the kennels, though, so I don’t know why they sometimes do and sometimes don’t. (Personally, I understand not listing kennels that have been a accused of something, but not convicted, but once they are convicted, I think they should lose the right to anonymity. But that’s just my opinion. I would make an exception if minors are involved, but I don’t think a lot of minors own kennels. Though I suppose families with young children may own them. Well, now I’ve digressed.)

Anyway, I think that’s one one of the questions dog buyers have to decide: what constitutes a puppy mill? Everybody makes mistakes. Having a puppy born occasionally with a genetic defect doesn’t automatically make someone an irresponsible breeder, but how many genetic defects are allowed before this becomes a kennel I don’t want to support? Having some urine and poop sometimes in areas where dogs live (especially puppies who can’t yet be house trained) doesn’t make someone neglectful, either, but how much poop and urine is acceptable? Anyone can have a bad day when the toilet overflowed and one of the kids is sick and my drug addict brother is back in the hospital after another overdose and is calling me to pay his bills, and I did not have time to clean the kennels and didn’t notice that one of the dogs is limping, but what point is this more than a bad day, and has become neglect? Some of these breeders probably genuinely love their dogs and mean well, and have just taken on more than they can handle, but, still, do I want to support someone who seems to not be properly caring for his dogs, even with good intentions? People have to decide what is acceptable to them, and what isn’t. 

Most of the kennels on this list I think anyone would agree are irresponsible breeders, though. These are dogs knee-deep in urine for their entire lives, and with serious injuries and illnesses going untreated for months and kept in cages where they can’t even turn around for their entire lives. And I don’t think the USDA even gets into irresponsible breeding (like dogs with genetic issues that shouldn’t be bred). They only deal with care issues, so breeding practices aren’t in this report.

I just thought it was useful information to be aware of, and to be generally aware that this sort of thing happens at a lot of kennels not on this list, too, so you always want to do as much research as you can before buying a pet. And be very wary of anyone who doesn’t let you see where their animals are living or who doesn’t have medical records. And be aware that people can lie on the internet. Those photos may be doctored or of dogs and properties they don’t own. I suppose the same is true of medical records; they can be doctored.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

Glad I read this and looked up the site. Cant believe thatGSD breeder with the nice website in PA is still in business, I will never go to her kennel, proof is in the pudding(reports). USDA is a waste; they should not be responsible for inspections because they really don’t care. Each state should have no less than 5 veterinarian inspectors-with no less than 2 inspecting at the same time, 1 police office with warrants to visit and NEVER be denied access (you don’t get the choice wither to allow inspectors in ornot) to property/kennel, at least 1 human society officer with common sense since accidents do happen, all to doing unannounced inspection. Owners have 2chances=3 strikes you and any/all family members are out and those who abuse/don’t take a med-high seriously injured pet to the vet or disappearance pets/dogs with outa trace should get 5-10 years in prison first offence, $$$$100,000 fine for each offense plus take away their property including homes/lands etc involved with the breeding. No more the 20 dogs/cats max THAT includes the number puppies at the kennel. The only way to crack down on these jerks is going in hard but also with common sense. Any GOOD/responsible/knowledgeable breeder/ breeding kennel would allow inspections since they have nothing to hide and it would be good for their reputations and they would get the customers.


----------



## CatMan900 (May 24, 2018)

dojoson41 said:


> Glad I read this and looked up the site. Cant believe thatGSD breeder with the nice website in PA is still in business, I will never go to her kennel, proof is in the pudding(reports). USDA is a waste; they should not be responsible for inspections because they really don’t care. Each state should have no less than 5 veterinarian inspectors-with no less than 2 inspecting at the same time, 1 police office with warrants to visit and NEVER be denied access (you don’t get the choice wither to allow inspectors in ornot) to property/kennel, at least 1 human society officer with common sense since accidents do happen, all to doing unannounced inspection. Owners have 2chances=3 strikes you and any/all family members are out and those who abuse/don’t take a med-high seriously injured pet to the vet or disappearance pets/dogs with outa trace should get 5-10 years in prison first offence, $$$$100,000 fine for each offense plus take away their property including homes/lands etc involved with the breeding. No more the 20 dogs/cats max THAT includes the number puppies at the kennel. The only way to crack down on these jerks is going in hard but also with common sense. Any GOOD/responsible/knowledgeable breeder/ breeding kennel would allow inspections since they have nothing to hide and it would be good for their reputations and they would get the customers.


I’m very surprised to see that breeder has multiple violations over a large number of years yet when I looked them up they have excellent reviews


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

dojoson41 said:


> Glad I read this and looked up the site. Cant believe thatGSD breeder with the nice website in PA is still in business, I will never go to her kennel, proof is in the pudding(reports). USDA is a waste; they should not be responsible for inspections because they really don’t care. Each state should have no less than 5 veterinarian inspectors-with no less than 2 inspecting at the same time, 1 police office with warrants to visit and NEVER be denied access (you don’t get the choice wither to allow inspectors in ornot) to property/kennel, at least 1 human society officer with common sense since accidents do happen, all to doing unannounced inspection. Owners have 2chances=3 strikes you and any/all family members are out and those who abuse/don’t take a med-high seriously injured pet to the vet or disappearance pets/dogs with outa trace should get 5-10 years in prison first offence, $$$$100,000 fine for each offense plus take away their property including homes/lands etc involved with the breeding. No more the 20 dogs/cats max THAT includes the number puppies at the kennel. The only way to crack down on these jerks is going in hard but also with common sense. Any GOOD/responsible/knowledgeable breeder/ breeding kennel would allow inspections since they have nothing to hide and it would be good for their reputations and they would get the customers.


I don't agree with this recommendation, but do entirely agree breeders need to be regulated in a fair, well thought out manner. The problem is, being a breeder should not and does not subject you to unannounced inspection of your personal property at the whim of inspectors. Especially if "complaint driven" this could lead to harassment from neighbors, random strangers, internet mobs, etc. Such a law would open the door for organizations like PETA who want to eliminate all companion animals, to complain and for inspectors to find a minor offense - something as minor as a temporarily knocked over water bowl- and remove valuable, loved, breeding animals from responsible breeders.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

dojoson41 said:


> Glad I read this and looked up the site. Cant believe thatGSD breeder with the nice website in PA is still in business, I will never go to her kennel, proof is in the pudding(reports). USDA is a waste; they should not be responsible for inspections because they really don’t care. Each state should have no less than 5 veterinarian inspectors-with no less than 2 inspecting at the same time, 1 police office with warrants to visit and NEVER be denied access (you don’t get the choice wither to allow inspectors in ornot) to property/kennel, at least 1 human society officer with common sense since accidents do happen, all to doing unannounced inspection. Owners have 2chances=3 strikes you and any/all family members are out and those who abuse/don’t take a med-high seriously injured pet to the vet or disappearance pets/dogs with outa trace should get 5-10 years in prison first offence, $$$$100,000 fine for each offense plus take away their property including homes/lands etc involved with the breeding. No more the 20 dogs/cats max THAT includes the number puppies at the kennel. The only way to crack down on these jerks is going in hard but also with common sense. Any GOOD/responsible/knowledgeable breeder/ breeding kennel would allow inspections since they have nothing to hide and it would be good for their reputations and they would get the customers.


That is very extreme and would penalize medium size breeders who don’t rehome their own dogs after they are retired from breeding. If a breeder has two dogs come into heat at once, and decides to breed at the same time, they could easily have 10 puppies per litter, which is 20 dogs right there. A breeder who retires a dog after a few years will end up with many pets on the property. That is very different from someone who had 20 adult females and breeds them as often as possible.

Unannounced visits maybe if they already know the person is a puppy mill, but as was just posted by someone else, it penalizes good breeders and puts them at risk from people with other motives. People with nothing to hide still have a right to some privacy.


----------



## Cacciatore1981 (Apr 15, 2019)

The humane society is an extreme radical organization to them owning Farm animals is in humane, please find a better source, they have been know to attack kennels for only they’re political beliefs


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Saco said:


> I don't agree with this recommendation, but do entirely agree breeders need to be regulated in a fair, well thought out manner. The problem is, being a breeder should not and does not subject you to unannounced inspection of your personal property at the whim of inspectors. Especially if "complaint driven" this could lead to harassment from neighbors, random strangers, internet mobs, etc. Such a law would open the door for organizations like PETA who want to eliminate all companion animals, to complain and for inspectors to find a minor offense - something as minor as a temporarily knocked over water bowl- and remove valuable, loved, breeding animals from responsible breeders.


This is why breeders, especially hobby breeders, need to pay attention to their local animal control boards and be available to speak up at state and county legislative meetings (I know, time consuming). Leaders can't make reasonable rulings without a good knowledge base.


----------

